# What size clipper blades?



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

IMO, until you know what blades you want for sure, go with the set of wahl stainless steel snap on combs. Clippers come with a #10 blade, which can go under the snap on combs and will do fine for FFT too. As you get proficient you can buy more blades (a 4F is common for the body; short but plush. Perhaps a 15 for FFT or something too... whatever) but for starters the snap on combs (they come in a boxed set of 8 in a nice range of lengths) will set you up to get into it for one cost.


----------

